# 23'' Monitor + 42'' LCD with different resolutions



## AlexanderLS (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello!
Just a few days ago I bought a 42'' flatpanel which I connected to my computer with a HDMI cable. From my computer I was able to configure the resolution for each screen while still being able to copy the background from my primary monitor (the computer monitor) to the flatscreen.
Now after have updated my graphics driver, it still worked perfectly. But then I accidentally changed my monitor setup from cloned to extended (kind of a experiment) but then when I had to change it back, the only option I had was "dual monitors" and now I have to use the same resolution for both screens.

My GPU is a Nvidia Geforce 8600GT and the driver I use now is the newest for 8x series from Nvidia.

Any help!? I need my monitor to have 1900x1200 and my flatpanel to be 1848x1034.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

turn it off and unhook the second display turn it back on.then shutdown again rehook the secondary monitor.ive seen glitches like that before.


----------

